# Lion near Mt pleasant



## timbermutt (Oct 2, 2008)

Did it look like this?



Thats not a cougar, it's a ligaer, It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Cougar = Older women on the prowl


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't doubt they are here, I just don't think they are in the numbers people think they are.

I think most are yotes, dogs, fox, whatever.

99% of MI has never seen one in real life. Like most people who see wolves that are actually yotes. Once you see real wolf, there is no confusing the two....

It just seems funny no one has a "credible" picture or a trail cam shot or a road kill or a poached one. Lots of hound hunters in MI, you'd think one would get treed if they were out there. Heck, they treed the one wolverine in MI, if there was lions like people say, they would be getting treed all over.

FWIW - There was one treed about 100 miles west of the UP earlier this year.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Ummm, 60 miles from the casino? Mt. Pleasant? The casino is about 1 mile from town. 60 miles from the casino is Houghton Lake.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

A sixty mile radius form Mt. Pleasant...hmmmm, that could be Saginaw, Houghton Lake, Lansing and Big Rapids. I'm sure there are plenty of cougars walking around. After Demi Moore, they are a common thing.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

TrekJeff said:


> A sixty mile radius form Mt. Pleasant...hmmmm, that could be Saginaw, Houghton Lake, Lansing and Big Rapids. I'm sure there are plenty of cougars walking around. After Demi Moore, they are a common thing.


Where in Weidman is your place? One of my leases is just north, over by Wheeler Archery.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

duxdog i agree i think you should post the pics... at this point you dont have anything to lose... because most of the pics that are the "usually" was taken in another state pics have circled this forum many of times...if you have pics that look like they could michigan you would at least have a fighting chance... and of course as long as it was clear and not like a bigfoot sighting pic.... 
just a thought


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

if there are cougars, especially in lower michigan, why isnt there a lot of livestock depredation? certainly there are plenty of deer, but calves or lambs would be a lot easier.

a horse was alledged to have been killed by a cougar near jackson. there was never any followup, but more importantly a cougar that could kill a grown horse apparently lost his taste for horsemeat. there was never another report of a domestic animal, horse or otherwise, killed.

my take is, people see what they want to see.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if there are cougars here. I hunted in an area that had one of the highest #'s of bobcats in the country for over 20 years and guess how many I saw? Three. Did I get a picture? No. Did I ever see one roadkilled? Nope. Did I ever find a dead one in the woods? Nope. Cats are very reclusive and solitary by nature and are rarely seen.

Oh yeah, this state's conservation dept. said we didn't have any cougars there either at the time, but my dad saw one. Nearly 25 years later, they now admit they have a small population.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

HunterHawk said:


> duxdog i agree i think you should post the pics... at this point you dont have anything to lose... because most of the pics that are the "usually" was taken in another state pics have circled this forum many of times...if you have pics that look like they could michigan you would at least have a fighting chance... and of course as long as it was clear and not like a bigfoot sighting pic....
> just a thought


The pic don't count uless its at an obvious spot for Michigan...like umm...how 'bout the mighty mac in the back ground, or say, maybe the rest stop just out side of clair...then we will know its real...


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

just twist another one just like the other one:lol::lol:
if you're in the bush here in michigan and you see a cougar you can damn well bet he or she saw you first and your ass is on the menu. :yikes:


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't know about your buddy,... but I always have my cell phone with me while hunting. Something like that even a cell phones camera would have sufficed for a few pictures of what was seen.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Ole Spike said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are cougars here. I hunted in an area that had one of the highest #'s of bobcats in the country for over 20 years and guess how many I saw? Three. Did I get a picture? No. Did I ever see one roadkilled? Nope. Did I ever find a dead one in the woods? Nope. Cats are very reclusive and solitary by nature and are rarely seen.
> 
> Oh yeah, this *state's conservation dept.* said we didn't have any cougars there either at the time, but my dad saw one. Nearly 25 years later, *they now admit they have a small population*.


huh??? 









Milt must be fishing.....god I love cougar threads....

Here's a nice link to our cougar webpage with a link to our reporting form, for all those "buddys" out there without camera or phones.....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_43573-153226--,00.html

Kristie
MDNR


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

There is snow covering this entire state during the winter. There are plenty of coyote, fox, bear, ****, and bobcat houndsman out there I am sure if they cut a cougar track:lol: they are going to turn loose and try to tree it. So untill this happens or somebody kills one in MI give it a rest.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

There are exactly the same number of cougar living in Michigan as sasquatch. Am I not right? No proof of either!?!


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

kristie said:


> huh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was not in Michigan. It was in a southeastern state. When I said "this state", I meant the one I was speaking of earlier in the post.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I stand corrected then Ole Spike....my bad for not researching your previous post.
Regardless, the link I included is a good one.....
Kristie


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Cougars were brought into Detroit from Victoria BC almost 100 years ago. They were then called Falcons, now they can be seen on Fox sports network. Matter of fact they are heading to the conference finals against the Blackhawks!!




QuakrTrakr said:


> Where in Weidman is your place? One of my leases is just north, over by Wheeler Archery.


Wheeler...lol Mark and Deanne are about 7 miles North of me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

kristie said:


> Milt must be fishing.....god I love cougar threads....
> 
> Here's a nice link to our cougar webpage with a link to our reporting form, for all those "buddys" out there without camera or phones.....
> 
> ...


 
I just saw this thread a bit ago. It's gotten cold over here once again and the fish are turned off for now............just like my golf game.......:sad:

As for posting photos of "Michigan cougars" in this forum there have been many.............especially that one looking through a sliding door window from a deck.........put up. Everyone has been shown to have originated in another state with a story behind it that doesn't include Michigan. It is, apparently, fairly easy to find the source of photos and debunk the tail...........errr!.........tale with ease.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Hoyt_em said:


> The pic don't count uless its at an obvious spot for Michigan...like umm...how 'bout the mighty mac in the back ground, or say, maybe the rest stop just out side of clair...then we will know its real...


Yes, it must have a michigan background. Comerica park. Zenders. State capitol builing. Franks in Linwood. Jays in Clare. Shepplers ferry. Taquaminen (?) Falls. Or in a UofM T-shirt.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I like the thought of getting a pic of one in a U of M t-shirt but there are to many Michigan fans around the country and for that reason it would be unbelievable and more than likely from another state.

If I see one at 28 yards while I am turkey hunting I will take a picture of what happens in my pants and post it on here. Even if he saw one, and at that range I don't think getting out his blackberry and snapping a photo would be high on his priority list. However next time please think of all the people on this site that should be working instead of looking at couger post and take a damn picture.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hey duxdog- From the DNR website:
"2. Are cougar sightings by themselves evidence that cougars are here?
No. Most state wildlife agencies, including the Michigan DNR, rely on physical evidence such as carcasses, DNA evidence, tracks, photos, and other sign verified by experts to document the presence of cougars."
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_43573-153232--,00.html

Next time carry a camera. Most cell phones have cameras built into them now.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Here's a picture and article from last year.
Bobcat?
http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/cougar.jpg
http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/man_reports_sighting_photo_of.html


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

bobcat


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> bobcat


Yup. No tail.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Michigan Mike said:


> Here's a picture and article from last year.
> Bobcat?
> http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/cougar.jpg
> http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/10/man_reports_sighting_photo_of.html



Yep, blow that picture up and it is definetely a Bobcat. Another reason that those of us that are skeptical of all these sightings have good reason.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

The picture and article in question are a example of how and why these cougar sightings are so common. 
For one, to a novice or non outdoors person, that IS a cougar, Had me fooled for a while.
Im sure if anyone saw that thing in the woods or in thies yards the first thought is cougar. 

Crap, the freaking local news, all the local news, would have us believe that we have a large thriving cougar population right here in metro Detroit. 
I could take a picture/video of the neighbors cat and give to channel 7 news and tell them its a cougar and they will have that as their lead story. 

_Breaking News from channel 7 action news....A cougar has been spotted in Royal Oak, at 11 mile rd and I-75...._
_Peggy Agar is on the scene with the story._

The bad thing is that STUPID people believe that and fall for it hook line and sinker. So they might see a cat from 100 yards and think its a cougar.

....and EVERY time we see and hear of these FALSE sightings it makes the "pro cougar" crowd look more stupid.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

MEL said:


> The picture and article in question are a example of how and why these cougar sightings are so common.
> For one, to a novice or non outdoors person, that IS a cougar, Had me fooled for a while.
> Im sure if anyone saw that thing in the woods or in thies yards the first thought is cougar.
> 
> ...


Then we have the "Boy who cried wolf" syndrome. Nobody will believe an actual sighting because all the misinformed city slicker news reports.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Then we have the "Boy who cried wolf" syndrome. Nobody will believe an actual sighting because all the misinformed city slicker news reports.


There's some truth to that too! I for one have no doubt we likely have them in extremely limited numbers in the U.P. but many of these sightings in the lower border on ridiculous. There may be a few but heresay isn't going to cut it.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, still going. lol.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

hey wait a minute!!!!! you got a bet going with someone or somethin' Dux????
:lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

duxdog said:


> wow, still going. lol.


Did you read any of it?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Nope, no bet. Yes I read it all.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

kristie said:


> hey wait a minute!!!!! you got a bet going with someone or somethin' Dux????
> :lol:


 
Hmmm! Ya got an idea there Lady K.

The next "Cougar in Michigan" thread will offer those interested in this riveting topic the opportunity to ante up $5 and choose the post number that causes the thread to make an unmistakable turn southward.......that'd be decidedly downhill for you directionaly challenged types.......and into the pits. Post number to be determined by the moderator..........:evil:..............:lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I just read all the posts. Where are these pics? The pics on the link is definately not a bobcat. Don't know if it was doctored/photoshoped, another state or whatever, but if you've seen a real bobcat, they don't look like the cat in those pics.

http://images.google.com/images?sou...S308&q=bobcat&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I saw a bobcat inside of Lake Erie Metro Park earlier this spring...:tdo12:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> I saw a bobcat inside of Lake Erie Metro Park earlier this spring...:tdo12:


 
Im sure if you think hard enough you would remember that it was a cougar, not a bobcat.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

here it goes,,,,

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/19473579/detail.html


proof its way out there,


----------



## prestigecarpet (May 16, 2009)

My cousin and one of his friends saw one in Shephard MI last summer, 200 yards out from his back yard. because he has kids and he knew no one would beleave him he took a shot at it and he did miss.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

shoulda called warren police, they would have blown the stuffing outa it


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

These cougar threads get too many replies. I heard the DNR does not want to pay to protect them because they would be endangered species, so they say they are not in Michigan. I guess I am neutral on this subject. I would whack one if given the chance, but I would not tell to many people. I know a guy that knows a guy that got arrested (for 1 night) because he told the cops after he shot it.(shoot, shovel, and shut up) I don't think it was in Michigan, but still.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

solohunter said:


> shoulda called warren police, they would have blown the stuffing outa it


LMAO Good one!! :lol::lol:


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Sixty miles from the Casino is not even remotely close to Mt. Pleasant!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

prestigecarpet said:


> My cousin and one of his friends saw one in Shephard MI last summer, 200 yards out from his back yard. because he has kids and he knew no one would beleave him he took a shot at it and he did miss.


In all the years these cougar threads have been in here and after all the photos posted about "a cougar in Michigan" not one, as in zero have ever proven to have been as stated, "in Michigan". No one is being a "smart a" we just put a humorous slant on the issue.

As for your friend taking a shot at a "cougar" and missing he needs to put his head into gear before taking action. IF it had been a cougar and IF he had killed it and IF word had gotten out..........and with something like that it most assuredly would..........he'd be in court and facing a heavy duty fine.

Do your friend a favor and tell him to keep the weapon in a safe place.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

prestigecarpet said:


> My cousin and one of his friends saw one in Shephard MI last summer, 200 yards out from his back yard. because he has kids and he knew no one would beleave him he took a shot at it and he did miss.


They're protected. He's lucky he missed. Sorry Whit, you beat me to it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> In all the years these cougar threads have been in here and after all the photos posted about "a cougar in Michigan" not one, as in zero have ever proven to have been as stated, "in Michigan". No one is being a "smart a" we just put a humorous slant on the issue.
> 
> As for your friend taking a shot at a "cougar" and missing he needs to put his head into gear before taking action. IF it had been a cougar and IF he had killed it and IF word had gotten out..........and with something like that it most assuredly would..........he'd be in court and facing a heavy duty fine.
> 
> Do your friend a favor and tell him to keep the weapon in a safe place.



Unless there's no witnesses except the dead cat. "He lunged at me, and I shot in self defense".


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> Unless there's no witnesses except the dead cat. "He lunged at me, and I shot in self defense".


 
Cats have 9 lives, better shoot it a couple of times just to be safe


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

wildcoy73 said:


> Better stay out of the woods, Seams to be every creature has made it to michigan. reports of cats, pigs, and bears. Guess one day I will see this myself. So far I just have to go with the weird sound I heard before daylight on the opener of turkey season. But sure it has a logical explanation to it. Spend to many hours in the woods and way to many cameras in the woods for pics not to be taken.


 
YOU FORGOT ABOUT THE WOLVERINE:lol:


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Milt, your idea for the next cougar thread is excellent, I'm in!!!!

And had a though about the Ravenna sighting/bobcat vs. cougar pic.....

You can analyse a pic all you want, but if a pic is taken, and someone who has training to indentify cougar sign is called like, immediately...then not only can the pic be analysed, the person you call can look for: tracks, hair, scat

The more - evidence of an animal you have to examine, the more of a chance you have to rule out what it may or may not have been there.

So my suggestion to all who have run ins with big cats would be....maintain the area where the sighting/pictures took place, and make the call immediately.....look for track, scat, etc. 

Lastly......tazers are awesome......:lol:


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Whit1 said:


> In all the years these cougar threads have been in here and after all the photos posted about "a cougar in Michigan" not one, as in zero have ever proven to have been as stated, "in Michigan". No one is being a "smart a" we just put a humorous slant on the issue.
> 
> As for your friend taking a shot at a "cougar" and missing he needs to put his head into gear before taking action. IF it had been a cougar and IF he had killed it and IF word had gotten out..........and with something like that it most assuredly would..........he'd be in court and facing a heavy duty fine.
> 
> Do your friend a favor and tell him to keep the weapon in a safe place.


 
This is only a question. If the DNR says they are not here and theirs no laws saying you can or cant shot them than what are the deputies going to charge you with? If i'm turkey hunting and got one at 28 yards you better bet I'm going to shot! I mean after all it was about to attack me right? OK, I know I probably will take some heat for that one but come on, someone would have killed one before now!

How can they be protected if they are not here?


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

For the sake of others, I'll refrain from being repetitive right about....

HERE......


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> Unless there's no witnesses except the dead cat. "He lunged at me, and I shot in self defense".


Think again. There would be an investigation for certain.

Several years ago a deer hunter here in Manistee County who shot and killed a bear during deer season claimed the bear attacked. After investigating the claim and being able to prove otherwise the fellow was prosecuted and found guilty of illegally killing the bear.




droppin lines said:


> This is only a question. If the DNR says they are not here and theirs no laws saying you can or cant shot them than what are the deputies going to charge you with? If i'm turkey hunting and got one at 28 yards you better bet I'm going to shot! I mean after all it was about to attack me right? OK, I know I probably will take some heat for that one but come on, someone would have killed one before now!
> 
> How can they be protected if they are not here?


The DNR does not say "they are not here". This is a common misquote in these threads. Here's what the DNR says on their website. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_43573---,00.html

As for the use of "it attacked me" see above. Guys that think the DNR Law Enforcement Division is stupid may be whistling past a graveyard so-to-speak.

Are there cougars in Michigan? Probably, however every photo evidence presented on these threads has been shown to be untrue.

On a moderating note all posts that condone the illegal taking of fish and game will be removed as per MS' policy on such matters. One such post above has bitten the dust.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

droppin lines said:


> This is only a question. If the DNR says they are not here and theirs no laws saying you can or cant shot them than what are the deputies going to charge you with? If i'm turkey hunting and got one at 28 yards you better bet I'm going to shot! I mean after all it was about to attack me right? OK, I know I probably will take some heat for that one but come on, someone would have killed one before now!
> 
> How can they be protected if they are not here?


The DNR DOES admit they are here. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_43573---,00.html
They have for a few years now.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks quacker and Milt for being repetitive for me!!!!

:lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

kristie said:


> thanks quacker and Milt for being repetitive for me!!!!
> 
> :lol:


I think Whit and I beat ya to it.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

I went down to watch the Tigers play last night with my brothers and "Tom D." and I mentioned what everyone was saying on here about his claim. He basically did'nt give a %^#!, he said he knows what he saw. I guess I would feel the same if it was me. I've never known him to exaggerate and we've hunted together for years. While deer or turkey hunting, if any of us seen something we would say so and if not the same. I for one have no reason to doubt his word but can also understand everyones skepticism......to each their own.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

The problem I have is, we're being asked to believe someone, who, in a lot of cases can't tell the difference between a button buck and a doe. Let alone, a non-hunter who can't identify 50% of the game species in this state. But all of a sudden, we're supposed to believe they know what a cougar looks like, and it's the very first time (supposedly) they saw one. I remember the first time I almost stumbled on a bobcat. It didn't know I was there and I darned near stepped on it. It looked HUGE at the time.


----------

